# SLP 455 bobcat performance package



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm graduating law school in about a year here and i was going to treat myself to a new car. i currently have a 2002 Z28 6-speed.

I have been trying to choose between an ls2 GTO and a 2010 camaro. 

I like the size/looks/sportiness/interior/price of the GTO but the camaro is quite a bit faster, although i do think it is kind of ugly. 

To solve my dillema, I was thinking about getting an ls2 gto and getting one of the 455hp SLP bobcat performance packs. This was the GTO will be just as fast, if not faster, than the camaro but i will get the looks and interior that I prefer and still have some money left over.

due to the work SLP has done for GM in the past with the firebird and camaro SS I trust them. This is a car I will be keeping for a long while and Driving almost every day in all different kinds of weather so whatever modifications I do make need to be reliable and I dont want to do anything to it that will significantly lower the life expectancy of the car so I think that SLP performance pack would be perfect.

So i have a bunch of questions.

1) how reliable is SLP's stuff?

2) will the 55 horsepower bobcat performance package adversely effect the longevity of my GTO if I got one?

3) If you had all this stuff on your car, would you feel comfortable driving it every day without worrying about it breaking down a lot and stuff once it gets slightly higher in mileage?

4) i live in nebraska, it gets very cold here, will the 160 degree thermostat have any bad effects because of that?

5) if I ever move to a state that requires emissions testing would I be able to pass emissions just by changing the computer tune or would i have to change a lot of the parts?

6) what kind of 0-60 and 1/4 mile times should I expect with the SLP bobcat on there?

7) Also, they only have 91 octane out here, will that adversely effect the car stock or with the SLP package?

If you have any other advice or if there are any questions I missed, please feel free to give your 2 cents. However, i have read that it is overpriced before so there is no need to tell me its overpriced.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## misterperez1 (Feb 14, 2010)

RoosterJuicer,
First off, SLP has been out for a while so their company is pretty reputable. I have an 05 GTO (bought it new) and it currently has only 19k. Ive installed Kooks Headers, K&N CAI, X-Pipe, Flowmaster exhaut and I downloaded the 455 bobcat package on the tuner. It does well and passed emissions when it had to get inspected. The tune does alot, you will see a noticeable difference, trust me. Believe it or not, I haven't yet taken it to the track to find out times. I baby my car most of the time, but stomp on it once in a while. It's not an everyday driver. The thermostat you mentioned, shouldn't be a problem in your cold state of nebraska. Well thats about the 2 cents I have. Good luck.


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

misterperez1 said:


> RoosterJuicer,
> First off, SLP has been out for a while so their company is pretty reputable. I have an 05 GTO (bought it new) and it currently has only 19k. Ive installed Kooks Headers, K&N CAI, X-Pipe, Flowmaster exhaut and I downloaded the 455 bobcat package on the tuner. It does well and passed emissions when it had to get inspected. The tune does alot, you will see a noticeable difference, trust me. Believe it or not, I haven't yet taken it to the track to find out times. I baby my car most of the time, but stomp on it once in a while. It's not an everyday driver. The thermostat you mentioned, shouldn't be a problem in your cold state of nebraska. Well thats about the 2 cents I have. Good luck.


Thanks for the input misterperez.

it sounds like you drive a lot like I do. most of the time i drive the speed limit but on occasion I let her (02 z28) breathe a bit which is why i want some extra power but i dont want to sacrifice my normal every day slow driving ease of operation.

what state are you in for the emissions? do you do a stock tune when you take it in? does your state do an OBDII test also or do they just test the gasses?


----------



## misterperez1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im stationed in Texas, currently in Iraq. I go in with the tune and still pass emissions.


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

misterperez1 said:


> Im stationed in Texas, currently in Iraq. I go in with the tune and still pass emissions.


Kool, thanks for the input and thank you for your service!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

If money isn't an issue, you're honestly probably better off buying the new Camaro


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure that the new Camaro is so much faster actually. Anyone else with facts that backs that up? But I agree, if money isn't an issue I'd probably go with the Camaro.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The new Camaro isn't all that much faster then the GTO... I wouldn't touch SLP with a 10 foot pole. They are way overpriced even though they do typically make decent products. For the amount for the 455 Bobcat package, you can get alot more HP with other parts for cheaper.


----------



## misterperez1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with Jpalamar, SLP is pricey. I went with Maryland speed.com on my headers. They have real good service and the techs know what they are talking about. Good luck.


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> If money isn't an issue, you're honestly probably better off buying the new Camaro


Whats your reasoning behind that?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

roosterjuicer said:


> Whats your reasoning behind that?


it's just that you are going to have to buy a used GTO, with an unknown history and then bolt all kinds of parts on to make yourself happy. I've been playing with cars a lot longer than a lot of current GTO owners and I can tell you one thing for certain. EVERYTIME you start changing things from stock, you will ALMOST ALWAYS have some type of issue. it may just be the smallest issue, and it might not be a concern for you, but it still not factory.

The Camaro on the otherhand, will be a brand new car that wasn't thrown together in less than a year, just to get to the U.S market. If anything, GM actually took too much time developing the Camaro before it hit the market. It is being built by a division that is still in business, and it also had more aftermarket support before it his the sales floors, than the current GTO has/had anytime in it's existence

I like my GTO a lot, but I'm just trying to give you a couple of things to think about, that you might not have previously.:cheers


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> it's just that you are going to have to buy a used GTO, with an unknown history and then bolt all kinds of parts on to make yourself happy. I've been playing with cars a lot longer than a lot of current GTO owners and I can tell you one thing for certain. EVERYTIME you start changing things from stock, you will ALMOST ALWAYS have some type of issue. it may just be the smallest issue, and it might not be a concern for you, but it still not factory.
> 
> The Camaro on the otherhand, will be a brand new car that wasn't thrown together in less than a year, just to get to the U.S market. If anything, GM actually took too much time developing the Camaro before it hit the market. It is being built by a division that is still in business, and it also had more aftermarket support before it his the sales floors, than the current GTO has/had anytime in it's existence
> 
> I like my GTO a lot, but I'm just trying to give you a couple of things to think about, that you might not have previously.:cheers


I agree with pretty much everything you just said. and thats why there is even really a debate in my head. Thats why the SLP stuff appeals to me because I feel like its as close to factory stuff as you can get.


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

what about the under drive pulley? What kind of negative effects will that produce?

if i am running my AC full blast while driving will it be weaker or drain the battery faster? what about being stuck in traffic?

would I need to put on a new belt too?

What about any long term effects?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree absolutely with NE Rod Run. I'd rather have the GTO than the Camaro but I'd buy new rather than used if price isn't a factor. Especially on this type car. Born to be abused. Ditto on the upgrade/hotrod factor. I'm all for it but you will have some issues. So, again, unless you have tolerance for tinkering (or spending), you're better off with stock.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

I would still buy the goat. I have 06 that has 10000 miles on it it has a tune, headers cold air intake. It sees normal track duty on weekends and nothing wrong. Anyway the GTO looks 100 times better than that ugly thing that took them 6 years to get out. If you are going to use it every day the Camaro sucks to get in and out of, I am 6.2 260 lbs and i have a hard time with that narrow door opening.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I have this kit. I called Pontiac and also had the regional service rep tell me "if the dealer installed it, they would not void my warranty", and they didn't - never an issue.

Four years later, one of the rockers started to tick. I took off the valve covers, and one had too much side-to-side play in it. I called SLP, and they said "send all of them back, we don't care if it's beyond the three year warranty, because we stand behind our products".

All new rockers, tick is gone, I could not be happier.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> I have this kit. I called Pontiac and also had the regional service rep tell me "if the dealer installed it, they would not void my warranty", and they didn't - never an issue.
> 
> Four years later, one of the rockers started to tick. I took off the valve covers, and one had too much side-to-side play in it. I called SLP, and they said "send all of them back, we don't care if it's beyond the three year warranty, because we stand behind our products".
> 
> All new rockers, tick is gone, I could not be happier.


Every dealer is different.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah - and I had stuff done at three. One asked to see the original service document, a call was made, and that was it - never an issue.


----------



## roosterjuicer (Feb 18, 2010)

update...

i test drove both today and i must say there is no doubt in my mind that I will be getting the camaro for sure. It doesn't feel that much faster but it is much smoother and quieter. The steering feels much better and it handles much nicer. The shifter and clutch blow the GTO out of the water. it handles better, it drives nicer, its much more comfortable. The interiors are about the same. The trunk is much bigger. to make a long story short, when it comes to driving experience, the camaro absolutely blows the GTO out of the water.

Really the only thing i like more about the GTO after having really driven and pushed both are the looks, the gauges, and the visibility. The camaros seats were more comfortable but the GTO's were more supportive.

After driving both back to back I would be stupid to buy a GTO over a Camaro.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> The Camaro on the otherhand, will be a brand new car that wasn't *thrown together in less than a year, just to get to the U.S market*. If anything, GM actually took too much time developing the Camaro before it hit the market. It *is being built by a division that is still in business*, and it also had more aftermarket support before it his the sales floors, than the current GTO has/had anytime in it's existence


Not too clear on what point your trying to make about the 04~06 GTO above.... since the Opel Omega B platform based last gen Monaro took 22 months to go from car show concept to production model that hit the OZ showrooms for 2001, was refined during each year of production with most improvements done for USA consumption during its last 3 years.... are you talking about the rear wing?

Pontiac may be history but Holden lives on..... and if you think there isn't enough after market support, your spending too much time on the wrong GTO forum.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Every dealer is different.





Mike_V said:


> Yeah - and I had stuff done at three. One asked to see the original service document, a call was made, and that was it - never an issue.


The dealer I bought mine from also installed 455 packages in several new GTO's prior to 1st buyer purchase. TThey were all documented and covered under the full OEM warranty.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

roosterjuicer said:


> update...
> 
> i test drove both today and i must say there is no doubt in my mind that I will be getting the camaro for sure. It doesn't feel that much faster but it is much smoother and quieter. The steering feels much better and it handles much nicer. The shifter and clutch blow the GTO out of the water. it handles better, it drives nicer, its much more comfortable. The interiors are about the same. The trunk is much bigger. to make a long story short, when it comes to driving experience, the camaro absolutely blows the GTO out of the water.
> 
> ...


Each to their own and enjoy the ride... but you got all that from a spin around the block? 

In a word, IMO the Camaro cabin sucked. I didn't like the seats for the short time I was behind the wheel vrs the comfort I felt on a 16 hour trip to FL I did last winter in my GTO. I hit my head everytime I got in or out of the Camaro and that blind spot was a problem I'll pass on having to deal with. I like the body likes and think it would be nice to have a trunk that can hold more than one bag of golf clubs.... plus have room for a decent sized cooler full of adult beverage to last beyond the front 9. No surprize the Zeta platform handles better than the dated Omega along with room for larger rubber, but 26 more horses & 20 more ft/lbs from the LS3 pushing 50 more pounds doesn't really equate to blowing the GTO out of the water performance wise.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Not too clear on what point your trying to make about the 04~06 GTO above.... since the Opel Omega B platform based last gen Monaro took 22 months to go from car show concept to production model that hit the OZ showrooms for 2001, was refined during each year of production with most improvements done for USA consumption during its last 3 years.... are you talking about the rear wing?


 what I meant about rushing the GTO to market, was that all they did was take the proven Monaro platform and pretty much re-badge it as a GTO, just to try to make money off the GTO's heritage instead of actually making a worthy GTO from scratch. The name GTO had nothing to do with me buying my car, it actually almost stopped me from buying it



> Pontiac may be history but Holden lives on..... and if you think there isn't enough after market support, your spending too much time on the wrong GTO forum.


 I spend plenty of time on the "other forum", but I don't consider a bunch of different external nameplates and emblems, re-manufactured stock parts (big thanks to those guys though), cheaply made bolt-on items and a few bolt-on engine parts choices, big aftermarket support. It's almost decent, but I've built from scratch and restored enough cars to know that the GTO has some of the slimmest pickings out there, next to the old Mopars.

Again I have to say that the new Camaro had more choices than the GTO before the Camaro even hit the market. The reason for that, is GM finally did something right in allowing SEMA supporters to have access to their CAD files before the car was introduced. hopefully that trend will continue with GM in the future


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

roosterjuicer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm graduating law school in about a year here and i was going to treat myself to a new car. i currently have a 2002 Z28 6-speed.
> 
> ...


you are only going to end up getting all confused by asking this SAME QUESTION on several different web site's. If you want a NEW CAR from GM, go with the Camaro. If you want a car NEWER then your 2002 Z-28, go with the GTO. The only problem with the GTO, by the time you are ready to make a purchase, the chance of finding a low mileage unmolested GTO will be slim to none.

The BOB Cat packages are over priced. Their $3,700.00 price tag along with a large install and tune fee is just not worth it. You can make more power with a few hand picked parts.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Not too clear on what point your trying to make about the 04~06 GTO above.... since the Opel Omega B platform based last gen Monaro took 22 months to go from car show concept to production model that hit the OZ showrooms for 2001, was refined during each year of production with most improvements done for USA consumption during its last 3 years.... are you talking about the rear wing?
> 
> Pontiac may be history but Holden lives on..... and if you think there isn't enough after market support, your spending too much time on the wrong GTO forum.


:agree


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Best of luck the the Camaro, dude. To each, his own. Personally, I think the Camaro is kind of odd looking. It's *very* funny to see this thread today, because yesterday I had my GTO at the shop and a guy with a new SS Camaro came in. He had the "Transformers" package. If you don't know what that is, it's when they put these little robot faces and emblems and Optimus Prime sht on the fenders and the wheels. I never thought it would be cool to drive a car down the street looking like it was built by Hasbro. The dude was having his emblems put on the center caps. I still don't get it, but it's not my car and like I said before, to each his own.

Anyway...

This was the first time I got an up close look at the new Camaro. The Camaro Black was on the turntable at the LA Auto Show a few years ago and I thought it was pretty bad ass. Any car looks cool blacked-out with red angel eye headlights. Still, I hadn't had a close enough look at it. Personally, I like the GTO lines better, but I have to say the rear quarter panels on the Camaro look like carved, mechanical muscles. I talked to the guy for a while and he was kind of young and didn't know too much about the GTO. Oddly enough, they rolled my car into the lot and (surprise, surprise) parked it next to his when it was finished. 

It's hard to compare them because they are _very_ different cars. Even side by side, the Camaro is much more cut and kind of hysterical, like it wants to be something. The GTO just quietly sits there like John Holmes smoking a cigarette. It's like a dude with a great, big pecker. He doesn't strut around talking about it, he just quietly uses it. That's kind of the way I feel about the new Camaro. I'm sure it's fast and retro and all that (the seats are hideous if you ask me). It seems like it has something to prove. The GTO doesn't.

Anyway, the kid got in his robot-machine and drove off. You wouldn't know it from the hair-dryer exhaust on that thing. This was an SS, guys. I turned to my bud behind the counter and he told me the kid got the Camaro after he tried modding the hell out of a Civic. We talked about cars for a few minutes and how no one knows what the GTO is. The best part of the whole exchange was what was said when I turned to go. 

"You could totally take that guy."

John Holmes lives, gentlemen.


----------

